# Competition Car Insurance



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Some info for those insured with CCI.

I recently got my renewal at a good price from Footman James - who now own CCI - and decided to look at a multi-car policy with someone else as CCI don't do them.

My NCD was showing as 5 years on my docs despite being with CCI since at least 2004. CCI have changed hands a couple of times in the last few years and I had previously queried the discrepancy in quoted and actual NCD.

I was told that records couldn't be varified because of a transfer of computer systems between companies.

I was sent a proof of no claims for 7 years stating that "Normally insurers will cap off the discount you get and 7 years should get you the maximum no claims discount available".

I pursued it further explaining that I saw no reason why I should be penalised for their shoddy record keeping, and this morning I got an email with a proof of no claims of 15 years after the "CCI team who have dealt with my policy previously" reviewed my records.

This is just lazyness from Footman James in my opinion.

Check your docs at renewal and direct contact for CCI at FJ is 0330 123 3322


----------

